
Ask HN: Is there a cheaper server than this? - diegorbaquero
I&#x27;m searching for a new small VPS but DO&#x2F;Vultr&#x2F;Linode are expensive!<p>I found the following:
Intel Xeon E3-1240V3 (2 x 3.4GHz)
8GB RAM
100GB SSD	
10 TB BW
5 IPs
$20.01 (Recurring price with discount, halloween promotion)<p>Thank you!
======
JoshTriplett
There are almost certainly cheaper providers; the question is if you _want_
cheaper. A provider with a good reputation and responsive support costs a bit
more, but they're worth it.

------
imuli
OVH's closest offering is $13.49/month not on sale. 2x Xeon E5v3 @ 2.4GHz, 8
GiB RAM, 40 GB SSD (raid10), unmetered 100Mbit bandwidth, 1 IP.

~~~
diegorbaquero
For reference: [https://www.ovh.com/us/vps/vps-
ssd.xml](https://www.ovh.com/us/vps/vps-ssd.xml)

Located in Beauharnois, Quebec, Canada.

------
tmaly
That is a really good deal, how long does the promotion last?

Who provides the VPS for that deal?

~~~
diegorbaquero
Hudson Valley Host (From ColoCrossing). It's a Halloween promotion

------
mtmail
What are your requirements? There are VPS as cheap as $1/month out there.

~~~
diegorbaquero
I'm trying to upgrade from DO $10 plan, so at least 2x of that

